# Good rates from euro to dollar



## salaried (20 Jul 2013)

Hello, I just checked the currency rates and the euro is worth 131,00 dollars,  Is this a good rate as it has been a few years since I had to go to states, The last time we were there I just used my card and had no idea what I was charged, Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Slim (22 Jul 2013)

Hi

This site shows the past year's performance. Hasn't been much better than 1.31 for any length of time but was near 1.34 last month. For holiday money, I wouldn't hesitate.

[broken link removed]


----------



## salaried (23 Jul 2013)

Thanks for the info Slim, I appreciate it.


----------

